# Vintage nail polish collection



## Txerrn

Hi all! I have a massive collection of vintage  nail polish (regular, non-SOG), and I am moving to Hawaii from US mainland and need to get rid of most of it. Most of them are still in really good shape and are rare, limited edition, discontinued, VHTF and some of the companies are not in business anymore. I can’t mail it to HI because it would have to go by sea, and would be super heavy and probably very expensive. I don’t have a good place to store them but would consider it if it would be worth it to sell them at some point. What would you do? I hate to just donate them all because I know most of them would be cherished by collectors and I’d rather someone enjoy them than have them sit somewhere or get thrown away.
*edit to say please let me know if this is the wrong place to post this - I haven’t been on in a very long time so apologies!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Txerrn said:


> Hi all! I have a massive collection of vintage  nail polish (regular, non-SOG), and I am moving to Hawaii from US mainland and need to get rid of most of it. Most of them are still in really good shape and are rare, limited edition, discontinued, VHTF and some of the companies are not in business anymore. I can’t mail it to HI because it would have to go by sea, and would be super heavy and probably very expensive. I don’t have a good place to store them but would consider it if it would be worth it to sell them at some point. What would you do? I hate to just donate them all because I know most of them would be cherished by collectors and I’d rather someone enjoy them than have them sit somewhere or get thrown away.
> *edit to say please let me know if this is the wrong place to post this - I haven’t been on in a very long time so apologies!



I'm sure that there would be collectors interested but  I would consider donating a portion to
various women's shelters who likely will never have the opportunity to access some of those polishes,
but that's your call. JMO
I can tell you that over the last few years, skin care samples, perfume samples & other beauty personal items
that fall into that ilk, I donate to several shelters in my area & smiles abound..


----------



## Txerrn

I love that idea. Sure, it would help with this crazy expensive move to sell them, but it would make me really happy to donate to a place that would make sure they went to someone who might never have access to them otherwise. I definitely have other things like you mentioned, perfume samples, makeup, hair products galore, that I am definitely going to donate. Quite a lot of clothing too. It’s going to be so fun!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Txerrn said:


> I love that idea. Sure, it would help with this crazy expensive move to sell them, but it would make me really happy to donate to a place that would make sure they went to someone who might never have access to them otherwise. I definitely have other things like you mentioned, perfume samples, makeup, hair products galore, that I am definitely going to donate. Quite a lot of clothing too. It’s going to be so fun!



It is such a feel good that you will experience.


----------



## martinlily

That's a really very good idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

